# cant uninstall oblivion



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 5, 2006)

i cant uninstall oblivion when i try to i get this setup error.

it says

>SetupDLL/SetupDLL.cpp (390)
PAPP:Oblivion
PVENDOR:Bethesda Softworks (http://bethsoft.com)
PGUID:35cb6715-4f18-4f99-8881-6fc758f054bo
$11.0.0.28844
@Windows Xp Service Pack 2 (2600) BT_OTHER 232.64

then i click ok and get this

Setup has experienced and error.

Please do the following:
-Close any running programs
-empty your temporary folder
-check your internet connection (internet-bsed SEtups)

They try to run Setup again
------------------------------------
Error code: -5001               then i click ok.




how do i fix this?


----------



## Cutsman (Aug 8, 2006)

I remedied this same issue right now. What I did was go to my "C:\Program Files\Common Files\" and put the "InstallShield" directory in my Recycle Bin. I then put my Oblivion DVD back in, opened the "Setup.exe" and proceeded with reinstallation. It went quick and didn't give me any hiccups. Then I went ahead and uninstalled it without any issue. Let me know if this works for you too!


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 13, 2006)

neithodir said:


> I remedied this same issue right now. What I did was go to my "C:\Program Files\Common Files\" and put the "InstallShield" directory in my Recycle Bin. I then put my Oblivion DVD back in, opened the "Setup.exe" and proceeded with reinstallation. It went quick and didn't give me any hiccups. Then I went ahead and uninstalled it without any issue. Let me know if this works for you too!



what i did was delete everything i could fine of it, then i re installed it and had the read me checked, so i downloaded and i saw the read me.

I found out you should always have the read me checked because it could give you errors if you dont, trust me it works to have the read me checked lol.


----------



## stealthfighter (Aug 13, 2006)

Just delete the oblivion folder and thern get regcleaner  and delete all oblivion-related entries


----------



## Missionary_Man (Aug 26, 2006)

I got fed up, so i deleted it and reg cleanered it. Just do that guys, regcleaner is simple and safe, explains everything.


----------

